# HGT App?



## kleinefische (18. Juni 2014)

Moin zusammen, 
da ich nun stolze Besitzerin eines iPad bin, frage ich mich, ob es für die Hobby-Gartenteich Seite auch eine App gibt. 
Ich habe jetzt eine Weile gesucht, kann aber leider keine Infos darüber finden.

Grüße aus dem Norden
Sabine


----------



## Dr.J (18. Juni 2014)

Leider nein.


----------



## Michael H (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo

Kannst dir ja ein Icon machen von der Startseite , so biste auch mit einem Fingertip im Forum ....


----------



## kleinefische (18. Juni 2014)

Schade, wäre aber ja vielleicht mal eine Anregung für die Macher der Seite


----------



## Dr.J (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo Sabine,
da wir Admins die Seite nur hobbymäßig nebenbei betreiben, fehlt uns schlichtweg leider die Zeit.
Eine App würde außerdem auch einen sehr begrenzten Funktionsumfang haben, was m.M.n. nichts bringt. Das Forum erkennt ja automatisch, wenn es sich um mobile Endgeräte handelt und schaltet in eine Art "Mobile Style" um.


----------



## Joachim (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

 da gibts noch andere Punkte zusätzlich:
- die App müsste für 3 Systeme entwickelt werden
- App Entwicklung kostet Geld, bezahlen wird ja keiner wollen für die App
- Appel ist im Moment nicht mehr der Nabel der Mobile Welt, wenn man die Nutzungsstatistiken so betrachtet.

Tapatalk ist immer mal wieder in der Diskussion, aber auch da muss man als Nutzer mit einer stark eingeschränkten Nutzbarkeit rechnen, weil Tapatalk nur die absoluten Grundfunktionen unterstützt.

Auf modernen Geräten funktioniert die Mobile Ansicht des Forum eigentlich sehr gut - selbst ich mit meinem Oldscool Motorola Defy und Android 2.3.6 komm gut klar damit. 


Grad das IPad sollte die Seite doch weitgehend problemlos darstellen können - was müsste den eine App besser können, wenn du schon fragst?
Bei deinem Gerät kannst du doch sicher Lesezeichen als Button auf die Oberfläche ablegen - dann hast du zumindest schon mal Schnellzugriff.


----------

